# Sch1 vs Sch2 vs Sch3 - rules and differences



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I can't seem to find a website which lists the different requirements for the SCh1 vs Sch2 vs Sch3.
can someone please share a link where I can find this information? Basically I'm looking for a comparison of the requirements for each title.

It seems that for tracking there is lots of information but not obedience and protection so if someone could share that would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The entire current rulebook can be downloaded off the DVG America website for free. I'm not aware of any site that compares them side by side if that's what you're looking for, but reading the rules will certainly answer any questions about the differences.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> The entire current rulebook can be downloaded off the DVG America website for free. *I'm not aware of any site that compares them side by side if that's what you're looking for*, but reading the rules will certainly answer any questions about the differences.


Thanks Chris.

That's actually exactly what I'm looking for if anyone knows where I can find this information.

Meanwhile, here's one source of confusion. The rules state that the exercises in SchH1 remain the same in SchH2 but are more difficult (and of course new exercises are added such as the stand). How are they more difficult? With the retrieve, I know the dumbbell is different but for exercises such as down out of motion or sit out of motion etc how are they made more difficult in SchH2 vs SchH1? Or is this statement false and they are NOT more difficult.

Any clarification will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The names of the exercises pretty much remain the same, but what each entails changes from one level to the next in some exercises, and not in others. If you read the rules for each individual exercise, you will see that while some have no difference from one level to the next (such as the heeling pattern and sit in motion) others do. For example, the stand in motion in the 2 is at a walk, but in the 3 is at a run. Same for the down in motion. It is walking in the 1 and 2, but running in the 3. Retrieves stay the same in essence, but the dumbbell used for the flat retrieve gets larger and heavier as levels progress. Long down at the 3 has the handler out of sight, whereas the handler is within sight in the 1 and 2. 

And then of course there are significant differences in the tracks and protection routines as well.


----------

